# Fractured Tales of the Tapes MS paint Comics (56k warning)



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

My contribution to the art showroom. I have made ms paint comics for other forums in the past and all the great art here has inspired me to whip up something dumb :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, you got some mad f*cking skills, I loved it, definitely put my skills to shame. Please do more.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Haha Goldberg's lines were awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow bro, if anything deserves rep it's that. I don't know how long that took you man but you did a great job.
You even have Steve Mazzagatti in there, that's awsome. Outstanding job man that's a lot of work. +rep for sure.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im glad someone enjoyed it. I picked at it over a couple week span. It may be corny, but I like drawing them. Back on the old gaming forum i use to belong to, we made a couple community comics made in ms paint only. it was some of the funniest stuff i've read. A lot of people contributed, so the plot had a lot of funny stuff going on, and the main characters were people from the forums. Great stuff! I'll end up doing more! Its great to have a place we can all share and admire each others work!
:thumb02:

(Thanks for the rep points! Plazz I will rep you back when it lets me, it says i have to spread more rep around first from last time i repped you)


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

ROFL...



IS that an arm choke joe?


priceless...

+rep for you my friend.

LOL Goldberg


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This is outstanding LockNhold!!!:thumb02: I love the touch of Howard Stern and Beetlejuice! Nicely done my friend! Repped


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

That was extremely well done my friend. Good work, and keep it up!


----------

